# Show Us Your Clocks



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I started on clocks









Still got lots...too many says the 710 and kids...









I'll start the ball rolling...electrical horology seems to be a common theme for me....here we have a couple of 1920's French Bulle 800 day clocks. These are the small variety and they house a battery in the wooden base. Not too rare, they fetch about Â£150 each today. I have a much larger, rarer version .... another electical timepiece in the foreground --- my Accutron Deep Sea:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to collect 400 day Anniversary clocks but alas I do not have them now.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I used to collect 400 day Anniversary clocks but alas I do not have them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get some more, Roy!









Cheap-and-nasty one on left is a 1960's one while one on right is about 1910. The ones with the flat disc pendulums (like this one) are rarer that the ball pendulums. A bugger to regulate with their precision suspension wire....


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have one of the special beat tools somewhere and a book on them. If I can find them SH then they are yours.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

Glad you started this thread...I'm a very keen clock collector, mostly "technical" clocks...marine and military chronmeters, ships bulkhead clocks etc..

I could post lots of clock pics, but rekon it would bore everyone rigid.

Anyway...this is one of our "lounge" clocks, a Regulator

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Oh! I forgot....there are Master Clocks as well,

Here's a couple:-

1/ Magneta circa late 1930s


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

No 2

Gents of Leicester...early 1950s

The slave at the side is driven by the Gents and is GPO circa 1962


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Forget the others, Roger, post those pictures
















Very nice regulator









Here is one at the other extreme....I







this, and all, english lantern clocks...

Still haven't plucked up courage to restore it...hence the dust! Dates from about 1730; Arnold, Bodmin. I did make the stand though.



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

That is fantastic...does it have its original movement...many were modified in the 19th century....excellent looker, Paul

PS...I am badly wanting an Atmos if you know anyone who would like to swap for a watch(s)?

Will post more clock as time permits ( If i dont get any death-threats!)

Roger


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...I started on clocks Paul , I could never resist buying any old mantel clock that would show up at a boot sale looking all sad and forlorn ,they seemed to call out to me ....."Buy me Rod... Buy Me!, take me home and nurse me back to health ! "...well it wasn't before too long I had bloody loads of them and no room !,not much of any great value but I realised I would have to get a bit more particular about what I bought and I curbed my spending ,also I tried to buy smaller clocks because of the space issue, I still have quite a few but I developed an old alarm clock fascination ,the older the better ,and vintage Japanese alarms because they just look superb, some with amazing shapes and styles , I have had some of those "Swingy ball clocks " as I like to call them but they can be such a pain to get going again , I still have a love for most clocks but I try to resist....I will take a few pics when I get time


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had intentions of getting into clocks but haven't the time at present.

The Seiko off the bay still running a treat


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great thread.....I love those youve shown...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I started with clocks too, then pocket watches. This is the only ticking clock i have left. It lives in a shoebox under the bed because it doesn't match the damm wallpaper.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I would love a simple Smiths mantle clock like my parent's had when I was a kid.

It went for years, when it went "off" I stripped, cleaned and oiled it with my Mum's sewing machine oil and it went on for two more years and kept good time.









That was my first intimate horological experience.









It won't be my last.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

David, change the wall paper and get the clock on show!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Still haven't plucked up courage to restore it...hence the dust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What am I saying....?

The 2 are un-related...the 710 not being doing her job properly!
































Roger said:


> Paul,
> 
> That is fantastic...does it have its original movement...many were modified in the 19th century....excellent looker, Paul
> 
> PS...I am badly wanting an Atmos if you know anyone who would like to swap for a watch(s)?


It currently has a verge escapement







...but whether this is a re-convertion back to original or whether it used to be a very early balance escapement is difficult to know. It certainly isn't original (British Museum-type rare







) but at least it's not an anchor escapement and even worse, converted to spring-driven fusee movement as the Victorians often did.

Funny you mention Atmos clocks....when I first got into eBay in 1999, I tried to buy one for months and months but there was this guy called "AtmosMan" in Italy who bought everyone...I never got a look in.







Gone off them a bit now but I do love this one...which is out of my price range:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I need to get a nice clock now.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I need to get a nice clock now.


How about a nice Ships Box Chronometer, I have Glasshutte or 1st Mooscow Watch Factory flavours

Or how about a Thomas Mercer Surveying Chronmeter
















Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the wife may notice if I put a nice clock on the fire place instead of her crappy crystal Argos clock.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is another one of mine Roger...to encourage you to post some more pics of yours.









Probably my favorite. 710 loves it as well, which helps but sadly we don't own a 19th C mansion to put it in.

It's a rather unusual Mahogany English Wall clock. Unusual because it's the striking variety and has relatively short weight runs for a 7 day clock. Because the length is so short, compared to a conventional longcase clock, the movement has very large wheels for the gearing and extra heavy lead weights to drive the thing.

It probably lived in a company boardroom or large country house in times gone by. Long after I have sold all my watches and other clocks, I'll still have this one







. Can't remember the maker's name but he / she comes from Chester.




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

My Gowd! I already have a hard time collecting watches, how can anyone collect clocks? The Noise would drive the Mrs mad!









My latest watch is so noisy I have to keep it in the cushioned and sound proof box of my RLT4!!!

And when it's out of the box on my wrist, I get a comment about the nose every hour!
















I'd love an Atmos, or some vintage clock, art deco for instance









NiceInteresting thread and nice pictures, thanks!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Pieter,

Do you know how I got into watches?









1. Got fed up with trying to buy clocks through eBay from international sellers. It was the postal services that put an end to that. Glass domes do not travel well









2. Mrs said we've run out of space; it was me, her or the clocks that had to go









I can buy as many watches as I want and she never needs to know. She says they all look the same anyway









Cheers

Paul


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I should have started with clocks, I should have started with clocks!!!






































WHich brings to mind the following tought: is there someone out there collecting ovens for their clocks?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

namaste said:


> is there someone out there collecting ovens for their clocks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That one's lost on me, sorry


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My father is into clocks. I think I inherited a recessive form of the gene that has expressed itself as watch collecting.









I do have an interest in dashboard style clocks as found in cockpits. Maybe that's how it starts....


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

I do like the weights,,are they granite or marble?....nice

Here's a few aircraft clocks...will start on the Marine ones when time permits.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

First Marine.

First Moscow Watch Factory 1970


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

The oily bits!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I used to have a Welsummer cock ... a bit impractical in London though


----------

